# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  أستيراد السيارات .. الجمارك .. الأعفاءات .. الشروط

## sayedattia

*أعزائي أعضاء وعضوات منتدانا الحبيب

هل سألت نفسك :

ماهي شروط أستيراد سيارة من الخارج او من الأسواق الحرة للسيارات؟
ماهي الرسوم الجمركيه وغيرها من الرسوم الأخري المطلوب دفعها ؟
هل هناك إعفاءات جمركية لسيارات بعض الفئات؟
هل هناك إعفاءات جمركية للمعاقين والمصابين في العمليات العسكرية ؟
ماهي حدود هذه الأعفاءات ؟
ماحكاية الكماليات وهل هناك رسوم جمركية مفروضة عليها؟
آلاف الهلات والأسئلة تلح عليك ولاتجد إجابة صحيحة ومتخصصة عليها

الآن لاتتردد ...

شارك معنا بأسئلتك وستجد عنها الجواب الصحيح ..فقط شارك وأسأل ونحن نجيب

سيد عطيه 
خبير ومثمن جمركي  *

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل سنة و حضرتك بخير يا استاذ سيد
موضوع جميل
جزاك الله كل خير

نبدأ بالسؤال الاول
ماهى شروط استيراد السيارة من الخارج ؟
و الف شكر مقدما ,,,

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الف شكر يا استاذ سيد على تواجدك الجميل 
لك منى فائق احترامى وتقديرى لشخصكم الكريم
 :f:

----------


## zizoYAzizo

استاذ سيد دى تسالات عن الجمارك الخاصه بالمعاقين 




> الاخ الفاضل احمد اشكرك على ردك واهتمامك ولكن للاسف ايضا هذه هى الشروط السابقة هناك شروط وتيسيرات جديدة لا اعرفها ومرة اخرى شكرا لك:





> السلام عليكم أخي زيزو
> بعد التحية 
> أود أن أخبرك أني أرتدي سماعة أذن وأسمع بها جيدا جدا ولكن من غيرها لا أسمع شيئاًوأنني أقود سيارة والدتي من 3 أعوام.. فهل ينفع أعمل شهادة إعاقاة وأشتري سيارة؟؟
> أو هل تعتبر هذا إعاقة؟؟؟
> وجزاك الله خيرا أخي


وشكرا يا استاذ سيد  ::h::

----------


## sayedattia

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة a_leader
					
				
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل سنة و حضرتك بخير يا استاذ سيد
موضوع جميل
جزاك الله كل خير

نبدأ بالسؤال الاول
ماهى شروط استيراد السيارة من الخارج ؟
و الف شكر مقدما ,,,


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وكل سنة وأنت طيب عزيزي/ a_leader
شروط أستيراد سيارة من الخارج هي :
العمر لايقل عن 18 عام
ان يكون صاحب السيارة يعمل في الخارج ومر علي إقامته بالخارج عام كامل
ان يكون تاريخ تملك السيارة هو نفس سنة موديل السيارة بمعني لوكنت قد تملكت السيارة في اي شهر من سنة 2005 فالسيارة المسموح بإدخالها مصر هي السيارات موديل 2005 فقط ... وهكذا  
اي استفسارات اخري ...انا تحت امرك وشكرا علي مرورك الجميل*

----------


## sayedattia

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zizo_ya_zizo
					
				
استاذ سيد دى تسالات عن الجمارك الخاصه بالمعاقين 





وشكرا يا استاذ سيد  


عزيزي زيزو 

شكرا ع الكلام الجميل والتحية الرقيقة
لكن للاسف لم يصلني روابط التساؤلات ياريت تبعتها عشان ارد عليها 
مع خالص تقديري*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

> *
> 
> عزيزي زيزو 
> 
> شكرا ع الكلام الجميل والتحية الرقيقة
> لكن للاسف لم يصلني روابط التساؤلات ياريت تبعتها عشان ارد عليها 
> مع خالص تقديري*


اتفضل استاذى الفاضل الموضوع فيه كثير من التساؤلات 

جمارك السيارات والاعفائات الجمركيه للمعاقين

----------


## a_leader

الف شكر يا استاذ سيد
و استكمالا للسؤال
ماهى الرسوم الجمركية و غيرها من الرسوم المطلوب دفعها عند استيراد سيارة ؟

----------


## sayedattia

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة a_leader
					
				
الف شكر يا استاذ سيد
و استكمالا للسؤال
ماهى الرسوم الجمركية و غيرها من الرسوم المطلوب دفعها عند استيراد سيارة ؟



العفو لا شكر علي واجب 

اما السؤال الثاني ليس له إجابة
شايفك كشرت ورفعت حاجبك من الدهشة
الحكاية ياسيدي ان الرسوم الجمركية ليست واحدة لكل السيارات بمعني عشان اجاوبك عن السؤال لابد أعرف ماهي السيارة المطلوب معرفة جماركها وخصوصا المعلومات الآتية :
ماركة السيارةبالضبط ( بيجو 504.. مرسيدس 230.. تيوتاكرولا .................. ألخ 
عدد السلندرات 
عزم السيارة (يعني كام حصان )
سعة المحرك (يعني كام c c  )
الإضافات والكماليات يعني ال options ( تكييف .. زجاج حراري .. مساند رأس ..باورستيرنج .......................ألخ )
مكان الشحن وليس بلد الإنتاج
وهل أنت أول مالك للسيارة ولا لأ 

ولما تبعت هذه المعلومات هأقولك عن الرسوم الجمركية تقريبا ( + أو - 300جنيه )
هتقول ليه ؟؟!!! وهاجاوبك وأقولك لأن السيارة بتحدد جماركها بالمعاينة الفعلية 
وفي إنتظارك ياصديقي ..... سلام*

----------


## sayedattia

*أنتظروا أخوتي المعاقين لأني بجمع لكم الشروط الجديدة لإستيراد سيارة مجهزه تجهيزا طبيا خاصا  وكذلك الحدود الجديدة لقيمة االإعفاءات الخاصة بكم  احبائي 
خليكوا معايا وسوف يكون ذلك في غضون 3 أيام من الآن
شكرا وإلي لقاء قريب**سيد عطيه 
مثمن وخبير جمركي*

----------


## sultan666

الاستاذ سيد عطيه 

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

انا عندي  سيارة  تويوتا كورلا  موديل 2006  نوع Xl.i شبابيك   اوتوماتيك   ،،،
القير عادي  ،، سيدان ابي اجمركها وانزل بها مصر وابيعها فكم قيمة الجمركه وما هي المتطلبات 

وشكرا

----------


## ahmed faisal

الاخ الكريم عايز انزل مصر سيارة شفر النترا 1600 سي سي مكيفة وفول ابوشن وزجاج حراري ومرايات كهرباء ورنجات والسيارة موديل 2008 وانا اول مالك للسيارة كمهتكلفنى اذا نزلتها السنة دي او اللى جاي او اللي بعدها 
وشكر على مساعدتك وجزاك الله كل خير

----------


## sn1247

ما هي الجمارك لسيارة بروتون gen2 موديل 2008 
سعر السيارة هنا بالسعودية 41000 ريال 
4 سلندر  
المحرك 1600 cc
جميع الكمالات ( مكيف – كاسيت سي دي – باور ستيرج – زجاج كهرباء ) 
بلد الشحن ماليزيا 

مالك اول للسيارة  لمدة شهرين  
ولكن بعتها لاخر لمدة شهرين ثم استرجعتها مرة اخرى ومعي ما يثبت اني مالك أول 

برجاء الافادة .. مع الشكر لكم

----------


## ابراهيم يوسف

السيد الفاضل / سيد.
تحية طيبة و كل عام و انتم بخير بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك . انا محتاج مساعدتك في اتخاذ قرار شراء سيارة . انا اعمل في قطر و اريد ان اشتري سيارة و عند انتهاء عقدي بنهاية سنة 2009 اشاء اللة اعود بها لمصر . برجاء افادتي بالجمارك المستحقة و رايكم. الاختيار الاول سيات ابيزا مو 2008 اتوماتيك كاملة وسعرها حوالي 49 الف ريال قطري . الاختيار الثاني سكودا فابيا مو 2008 الشكل الجديد اتوماتيك كاملة وسعرها حوالي 52 الف ريال قطري .شكرا لسيادتكم و جزاكم اللة خيرا

----------


## matrix_mostafa

ممكن اعرف شروط استيراد موتسكل ريس من الخارج اية؟

----------


## dsamirzf

كيف حالك
شكرا ع معلوماتك
بس عندي سؤال

قرءت في موقع السفاره المصريه ف ابي ظبي
انه ممكن ادخال السياره الي مصر إلي مرور 10 سنوات من تاريخ تصنيعهل وليس خمس سنوات كما نعرف جميعا
بمعني اني سنه 2009 ممكن ادخل مصر سياره موديل 1999 بشراء شرائها في نفس سنه الصنع؟!!!!!!!
ارجومن سيادتكم ايضاح تلك المعلومه والتعليق علي مدي صحتها ولك جزيل الشكر...........

----------


## me_no111169

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اود الاستفسار عن جمرك سياره تويوتا كورولا 2008 وسعه 1600 CC رقم 2 اشتريتها فى شهر 11-2007 فى الامارات حيث اقيم وانا اول مالك لها ومعى خطاب صادر من المرورسنه 2008 بذلك معتمد من الخارجيه وسفاره مصر
اريد ان اعرف قيمه الجمر ك على السياره اذا سافرت بها الى مصر ان شاء الله فى شهر  11-2009 او فى نفس الشهر  سنه   2010  ان شاء الله               
ارجو الرد                                ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما :BRAWA:

----------


## me_no111169

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اود الاستفسار عن جمرك سياره تويوتا كورولا 2008  1600 cc نمره 2 زجاج كهربا وباور وسنسور اشتريتها فى الامارات حيث اقيم بتاريخ 11-2007 ومعى خطاب من المرور فى سنه 2008 اننى اول مالك ومصدق من الخارجيه وسفاره مصر اريد ان اعرف على اى سعر يتم حساب الجمرك واذا ان شاء الله نزلت مصر فى شهر 11-2009 جمرك كام واذا فى شهر 11-2010 ان شاء الله جمرك كام .                                  وهل فاتوره الشراء لها اهميه فى الجمارك فى مصر
واسف للاطاله وارجو الرد سريعا ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## سليم مبروك

سيدى الفاضل لدى استفسار وهو ان ه عندى تمزق فى الاربطة وغضروف فى الركبة اليسرى فهل استطيع الاستفادة من الاعفاء الجمركى لسيارات المعاقين وللعلم اننى اجريت جراحة للغضروف دون جدوى

----------


## سليم مبروك

السلام عليك الاستاذ سيد عطية
لو سمحت لى استفسار بسيط عندى غضروف وتمزق فى الاربطة فى الركبة اليسرى هل يحق لى الاستفادة من الاعفاء الجمركى للسيرات 
سليم مبروك

----------


## سليم مبروك

السلام عليك الاستاذ سيد عطية
لو سمحت لى استفسار بسيط عندى غضروف وتمزق فى الاربطة فى الركبة اليسرى هل يحق لى الاستفادة من الاعفاء الجمركى للسيرات  ارجو سرعة الرد ولو على البريد الالكترونى الخاصبى sleem_mabrouk@yahoo.com
سليم مبروك

----------


## me_no111169

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> اود الاستفسار عن جمرك سياره تويوتا كورولا جير اتوماتيك 2008  1600 cc نمره 2 زجاج كهربا وباور وسنسور اشتريتها فى الامارات حيث اقيم بتاريخ 11-2007 ومعى خطاب من المرور فى سنه 2008 اننى اول مالك ومصدق من الخارجيه وسفاره مصر اريد ان اعرف على اى سعر يتم حساب الجمرك واذا ان شاء الله نزلت مصر فى شهر 11-2009 جمرك كام واذا فى شهر 11-2010 ان شاء الله جمرك كام .                                  وهل فاتوره الشراء لها اهميه فى الجمارك فى مصر
> واسف للاطاله وارجو الرد سريعا ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 :Bye:  :BRAWA:

----------


## hassankh

سؤال للاستاذ المشرف 
لي صديق متزوج من ليبية و يقيمان في مصر و زوجته تريد شراء سيارة من ليبيا و النزول بها الي مصر بنظام التربتك و يسال هل تجديد مدة التربتك يلزم منه خروج السارة من مصر الي ليبيا ام يمكن التجديد داخل مصر وهل يجوز لزوجها قيادة سيارتها بدونها ام لابد من تواجدها في السيارة  مع العلم كما قلت انها متزوجة من مصري 
 وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## me_no111169

> 


  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اود الاستفسار عن جمرك سياره تويوتا كورولا جير اتوماتيك 2008 1600 cc نمره 2 زجاج كهربا وباور وسنسور اشتريتها فى الامارات حيث اقيم بتاريخ 11-2007 ومعى خطاب من المرور فى سنه 2008 اننى اول مالك ومصدق من الخارجيه وسفاره مصر اريد ان اعرف على اى سعر يتم حساب الجمرك واذا ان شاء الله نزلت مصر فى شهر 11-2009 جمرك كام واذا فى شهر 11-2010 ان شاء الله جمرك كام . وهل فاتوره الشراء لها اهميه فى الجمارك فى مصر
واسف للاطاله وارجو الرد سريعا ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## hmafadi

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو التكرم بالافاده عن جمرك السيارة (سوزوكى فيترا 1600 سي سي عاده وليست اتوماتيك)2 باب موديل 2008
وشكرا
اخوكم / ابراهيم عبد العال

----------


## خالد مصطفى ابو

السلام عليكم  الى الاب الفاضل سيد عطية انا معاق حركيا فتقدمت لشراء سيارة  خاصة للمعاقين من الجمرك ثم مكثت عندى اريد ان ابيعها هل يجوز لى ذلك وشكرا

----------


## خالد مصطفى ابو

> سؤال مهم لذوى الاحتياجات الخاصة ارجو من الاستاذ الفاضل سيد عطيه ان يتفضل مشكوراباالاسراع باالاجابة علية


لسلام عليكم  الى الاب الفاضل سيد عطية انا معاق حركيا فتقدمت لشراء سيارة  خاصة للمعاقين من الجمرك ثم مكثت عندى اريد ان ابيعها هل يجوز لى ذلك وشكرا

----------


## خالد مصطفى ابو

> لسلام عليكم  الى الاب الفاضل سيد عطية انا معاق حركيا فتقدمت لشراء سيارة  خاصة للمعاقين من الجمرك ثم مكثت عندى اريد ان ابيعها هل يجوز لى ذلك وشكرا


لسلام عليكم الى الاب الفاضل سيد عطية انا معاق حركيا فتقدمت لشراء سيارة خاصة للمعاقين من الجمرك ثم مكثت عندى اريد ان ابيعها هل يجوز لى ذلك وشكرا 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## me_no111169

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اود الاستفسار عن جمرك سياره تويوتا كورولا جير اتوماتيك 2008 1600 cc نمره 2 زجاج كهربا وباور وسنسور اشتريتها فى الامارات حيث اقيم بتاريخ 11-2007 ومعى خطاب من المرور فى سنه 2008 اننى اول مالك ومصدق من الخارجيه وسفاره مصر اريد ان اعرف على اى سعر يتم حساب الجمرك واذا ان شاء الله نزلت مصر فى شهر 11-2009 جمرك كام واذا فى شهر 11-2010 ان شاء الله جمرك كام . وهل فاتوره الشراء لها اهميه فى الجمارك فى مصر
واسف للاطاله وارجو الرد سريعا ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا   

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اود الاستفسار عن جمرك سياره تويوتا كورولا جير اتوماتيك 2008 1600 cc نمره 2 زجاج كهربا وباور وسنسور اشتريتها فى الامارات حيث اقيم بتاريخ 11-2007 ومعى خطاب من المرور فى سنه 2008 اننى اول مالك ومصدق من الخارجيه وسفاره مصر اريد ان اعرف على اى سعر يتم حساب الجمرك واذا ان شاء الله نزلت مصر فى شهر 11-2009 جمرك كام واذا فى شهر 11-2010 ان شاء الله جمرك كام . وهل فاتوره الشراء لها اهميه فى الجمارك فى مصر
واسف للاطاله وارجو الرد سريعا ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 


me_no111169

----------


## MELDEEB

أريد ان أسأل عن الرسوم الجمركية المستحقة عن سيارة صيني (تشيري تيجو)موديل 2008 
كاملة الكماليات 2400 سي سي 4x4 ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## MELDEEB

الأستاذ الكريم
بعد التحية 
أود ان اعرف ماهي الرسوم الجمركية على سيارة صيني ( تشيري تيجو ) 4x4 جميع الكماليات 
2400 سي سي . وما هي الأوراق المطلوبة بالكامل.
ولي سؤال أخر بعدإذنك.
ما هي الإجراءات والرسوم للنزول بسيارة من السعودية بنظام التربتك لمدة أقل من 3 أشهر
السيارة هي سكودا أوكتافيا 1900 سي سي

----------


## يوسف خالد علي

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته
أريد أن أعرف شروط استيراد سيارة لمعاق موجود في مصر

----------


## سليم مبروك

> السلام عليك الاستاذ سيد عطية
> لو سمحت لى استفسار بسيط عندى غضروف وتمزق فى الاربطة فى الركبة اليسرى هل يحق لى الاستفادة من الاعفاء الجمركى للسيرات  ارجو سرعة الرد ولو على البريد الالكترونى الخاصبى sleem_mabrouk@yahoo.com
> سليم مبروك


السلام عليك الاستاذ سيد عطية
لو سمحت لى استفسار بسيط عندى غضروف وتمزق فى الاربطة فى الركبة اليسرى هل يحق لى الاستفادة من الاعفاء الجمركى للسيرات ارجو سرعة الرد ولو على البريد الالكترونى الخاصبى sleem_mabrouk@yahoo.com
سليم مبروك

----------


## سليم مبروك

السلام عليك الاستاذ سيد عطية
لو سمحت لى استفسار بسيط عندى غضروف وتمزق فى الاربطة فى الركبة اليسرى هل يحق لى الاستفادة من الاعفاء الجمركى للسيرات ارجو سرعة الرد ولو على البريد الالكترونى الخاصبى sleem_mabrouk@yahoo.com
سليم مبروك

----------


## adel x

كنت عايز اسال بعد اذنك دلوقتى
لو انا عايش بقالى سنه هنا ممكن انزل معايا عربيه هوندا 98 مثلا او 2004 واحنا فى 2009
ويبقا نظام الجمارك بتاعها ايه

----------


## egycrazy

الاخ الفاضل  سيد

تحية طيبة وبعد 

احب ان استفسر من سيادتك عن جمارك سيارتى 

بيجو 407 

موديل الفين وتسعة 

فول اوبشن >> بيسموها رقم واحد فى الامارات 

اربعة سلندر 

2000 سى سى

سعرها اربعة وتمانين الف درهم

من فضلك ادينى رقم نهائى بعد الحسابات والمستنقعات  :n:

----------


## أبو يوسف المصري

أستاذي الفاضل
أرجو مشورتك

لي صديق كفيف ويريد شراء سيارة فما هي الإعفاءات الجمركية التي سيحصل عليها، وهل هناك ضوابط على نوع السيارة أو تاريخ الصنع من الخارج يعني الموديل
لقد علمت أيضًا ضرورة وجود سائق يتعهد بقيادة السيارة وتكون تحت مسئوليته
فهل يُسمح لهذا السائق بقيادة السيارة بمفرده أم لا بد أن يكون صاحب السيارة الكفيف موجودًا في السيارة طوال الوقت؟
وما هي الإجراءات التي يجب علينا اتباعها للحصول على السيارة من الخارج
أيضًا هل الإعفاء الجمركي مائة بالمائة أم نسبة فقط؟
شكرًا

----------


## خالد_1111

اولا اقدم شكرى لسعة صدرك وردك على استفساراتنا ووجهك الله اتلى كل خير
اما السؤال
فإنه هناك سيارات محطمة فى امريكا واوروبا فهل يمكن ان تدخل هذه السيارات الى مصر على تلك الحالة المحطمة وان كان ممكن فما الشروط لذلك
 وشكرا للاهتمام

----------


## ارسطو

مواصفات السيارة :-

اسم السيارة : بيجو
النوع : 406 
الموديل : 2001
قير : اوتوماتيك
اللون : أسود
نوع الداخلية : جلد طبيعي
لون الداخلية : جلد بيج وطبلون اسود 
ماشية : 76 الف
جنوط : نعم 
فتحة سقف : نعم
لمبة ضباب : نعم 
مفحوصة و مجددة : نعم 
سخانات : في الكراسي الامامية فقط
مثبت سرعة مع ذراع لزيادة السرعة : نعم
شاشة إلكترونية : نعم 
عدد السلندرات : 4 سلندر
ازرار للدعسة الرياضية : نعم 
ازرار قابلية الانزلاق : نعم 
سعة المحرك : 2.0 

أرجو معرفة ما إذا كان بإمكانى شراءها من مصر عن طريق قريب سعودىوكم تكون جمارك دخولها لمصر

----------


## mo3az4islam

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أنا شايف فيه استمرار الاسئلة في هذا الموضوع بدون اجوبة

هل هذه الاسئلة يتم الاجابة عنها بشكل خاص للعضو اللي سأل ولا مفيش حد واخذ باله اصلا من الموضوع؟؟؟؟

أنا شايف الأسئلة مهمة ومفيد ان كلنا نعرف اجابتها

ارجو الاهتمام من الادارة
أو غلق الموضوع في حالة عدم القدرة على افادة الاعضاء في هذا الموضوع
وشكرا لسعة صدوركم

مع التحية

----------


## Handsome Man

أشكر حضرتك على الموضوع المفيد و الرائع
وأشكرك على كرمك العظيم في افادة الاخرين

سؤالي الاول :
لو مشتري عربية موديل 2008 في سنة 2009
ينفع اجمركها؟

سؤالي الثاني
لو عاوز انزل عربية تربتيك ؟
كمصري
هتكلفني كام او طريقة حسابها وكمان سمعت ان للطالب سنة تربيتك هل ده صحيح
وهل بعد مدة التريبتك اقدر ادخل العربية تاني 
يعني في ناس بتقول تطلع على الحدود و تدخل تاني وتدفع تربتيك من جديد ... هل دده ينفع ؟؟


واشكر حضرتك مرة اخرى على جهدك العظيم ...

----------


## أبو منار

موضوع مميز جدا استاذ سيد

حبيت اسأل عن جمارك

سيارة تويوتا كورولا

الموديل 2009

سعة المحرك 1600 سي سي

4 سلندر

ناقل حركة اوتوماتيكي

زجاج كهرباء

سنتر لوك

مكيفة

مسجل كاسيت

----------

